# sound fx gesucht



## Robmantuto (6. Januar 2005)

hallo, ich suche nach Sounds, z.b. Schläge (Prügel) usw. und Pistolen, Waffen überhaupt. Kennt jemand was?


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2005)

zB http://www.filelibrary.com/Contents/Multi-Platform/61/60.html

gib einfach mal weapon ein..


----------



## sisela (18. Januar 2005)

Hörpielbox


----------



## StrangeBeatz (15. Februar 2005)

Hier jetzt mal ein paar Links generell zum Thema Samples.
 Angaben ohne Gewähr weil ich nicht weiss ob alle lizenzfrei sind und ich die Links selber nicht gesammelt hab und auch nur von ner anderen Seite kopiert hab....


http://www.hqsamples.com.ua 
http://www.phatdrumloops.com 
http://www.tru-playaz.co.uk 
http://www.cobwebaudio.com 
http://djfam.ru/ac.html 
http://www.geosites.com/dakoz2 
http://music.bip/samples.html 
http://www.virtualdarkness.com 
http://www.hermpie.com 
http://forum.breakbeat.co.uk/forum/ 
http://www.dnbproduction.com/link.asp?message=0 
http://www.dogsonacid.com 
http://www.f6.co.nz/artificial/main.html 
http://www.bassculture.org 
http://www.countrocula.com 
http://www.djbb.dk 
http://www.dogbeats.co.uk 
http://www.djsamples.com/djsamples/ 
http://www.looperman.com 
http://www.acid.i8.com/samples.html 
http://www.xs4all.nl/~brain/samples.html 
http://loops.8k.com 
http://listen.to/soundstate 
http://www.platinumloops.com 
http://www.kenfen.com 
http://www.714cartel.com 
http://www.killerbeats.com 
http://www.members.liwest.at/web/audiowerk/apw.htm 
http://www.loopgalaxy.com 
http://www.samplez.de 
http://www.looperman.net 
http://www.home.attbi.com/~brainloops 
http://www.loops.net 
http://www.bap.free.fr 
http://www.meanbeat.cjb.net/ 
http://www.musmaniacs.ru 
http://www.mightywight.net 
http://www.break-beats.co.uk 
http://www.audiomelody.com 
http://www.samples4u.net 
http://www.soundhunter.com 
http://www.dooleydrums.com 
http://www.dailywav.com 
http://www.e-drummer.net 
http://www.frogstar.com 
http://www.flashtracks.de 
http://www.soundfxshop.com 
http://www.funk-station.co.uk 
http://www.a1freesoundeffects.com 
http://www.futurewaveshaper.com 
http://www.musicloops.com 
http://www.groundloops.com 
http://www.loops.net 
http://www.humanworkshop.com 
http://www.phatdrumloops.com 
http://www.abz.co.uk 
midi-music.htm" target="_blank">http://www.mentaljokes.com/midi-music.htm 
http://www.junglevoodoo.com/beatz 
http://www.beatbox.tv 
http://www.fellers.co.uk 
http://www.remixworld.com.ru 
http://www.dj-mix.de 
http://members.lycos.nl/samplecenter/public/ 
http://www.geocities.com/samplist.geo/ 
http://www.findsounds.com 
http://www.freewebs.com/dorumalaia/myfreerefills.htm 
http://www.angelfire.com/on4/reason/ 
http://www.hhnonstop.com 
http://www.music.albaniandj.com/Shqip/Acapella.htm 
 <!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
 <!--[endif]-->http://beatbot.com/


----------



## StrangeBeatz (15. Februar 2005)

http://lode.hostbusters.be/acappellas/ 
http://djstraidupfree.free.fr/home_cadre.htm 
http://www.samplecity.net (Shouts to Arctic^) 
http://www14.brinkster.com/housesamples/a.html 
ftp://ftp.akaipro.co.jp/downloads/sound_libraries/ 
http://www.tasemix.de 
http://www.mourningafter.net/sizers/ 
http://hem.passagen.se/lej97/kalava/ 
http://getimo.de/linkpage2/html/reasonarea.php 
http://www.stormtronic.co.uk/ghettobass 
http://www.samplezone.org 
http://www.sounddogs.com 
http://www.oneshotsamples.com 
http://www.ljudo.com 
http://www.pocketfuel.com 
http://www.samplenet.co.uk 
http://www.analoguesamples.com 
http://www.bap.free.fr 
http://www.samplepoolz.de 
http://www.dancetech.com 
http://www.dogbeats.co.uk 
http://www.fullblownkirk.com/fbk/samples.htm 
http://www.bassculture.org/ 
http://www.loopsagogo.com/ 
http://www.phalanx.co.uk/loops.html 
http://www.junglebreaks.btinternet.co.uk 
http://www.audio360.com/index.jsp 
http://www.cpaterson.clara.net/ 
http://www.musiclibraries.tv/ 
http://www.imprint-music.demon.co.uk/frestuf.htm 
http://www.zero-g.co.uk/ 
http://www.e-lab.se/ 
http://sonikmatter.com/sounds/ 
http://www.audio360.com/ 
http://www.hqsamples.com.ua 
http://www.phatdrumloops.com 
http://www.tru-playaz.co.uk 
http://www.cobwebaudio.com 
http://djfam.ru/ac.html 
http://www.geosites.com/dakoz2 
http://music.bip/samples.html 
http://www.virtualdarkness.com 
http://www.hermpie.com 
http://forum.breakbeat.co.uk/forum/ 
http://www.dnbproduction.com/link.asp?message=0 
http://www.dogsonacid.com 
http://www.f6.co.nz/artificial/main.html 
http://www.bassculture.org 
http://www.countrocula.com 
http://www.djbb.dk 
http://www.dogbeats.co.uk 
http://www.djsamples.com/djsamples/ 
http://www.looperman.com 
http://www.acid.i8.com/samples.html 
http://www.xs4all.nl/~brain/samples.html 
http://loops.8k.com 
http://listen.to/soundstate 
http://www.platinumloops.com 
http://www.kenfen.com 
http://www.714cartel.com 
http://www.killerbeats.com 
http://www.members.liwest.at/web/audiowerk/apw.htm 
http://www.loopgalaxy.com 
http://www.samplez.de 
http://www.looperman.net 
http://www.home.attbi.com/~brainloops 
http://www.loops.net 
http://www.bap.free.fr 
http://www.meanbeat.cjb.net/ 
 <!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
 <!--[endif]-->


----------



## StrangeBeatz (15. Februar 2005)

Wer noch mehr will soll mir ne PN mit seiner E-MailAddy schicken und ich schick ihm die 17 Seiten Worddatei....
 (...ich poste hier doch nicht 17 Seiten ;-)...)


----------

